# New to me 10L



## vinnito1 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi all,

After about a year of looking, I finally was able to find a lathe that wasn't over priced, worn out, or a work in progress. I ran across an add in facebook classifieds for a 9X24 southbend lathe, but the add didn't provide much more description with only 1 photo. The lathe had been forsale for at least a month before I contacted the seller. I assumed that the reason for not selling was the asking price of $1500 and location. Fortunately for me, I was down at my parents house for the 4th of July weekend and the lathe was only a 20 minute drive away. I called the seller and arranged a time to look at the lathe.

Talking with the seller, the lathe was a gift from a friend who could no longer use it and had been sitting in his shop untouched for 2-3 years. The friend/previous owner was a model maker of steam engines and had owned it for at least 20 years. Now, since this lathe was made in 1942, I wondered who else owned it. The seller was moving soon and needed it gone. Since I was the only person to look at it, I figured I could negotiate the price down by quite a bit.

What wasn't in the add, was this is a 10L tool room south bend that came well tooled. It didn't have a 3 jaw chuck, but did have a 4 jaw chuck, came with a 20-30 piece Rivett 5C collet set and south bend collet closer, a milling attachment, micrometer stop, taper attachment, 2 face plates,  several drill chucks, lots of drill bits & end mills, high speed steel cutting tools, and much much more. The bed didn't have any wear grooves and it seem everything was in good condition minus a broken apron hand wheel and belt tension lever. After a few minutes of negotiating, I got the price below $700 and then picked it up the next day.

Can anyone tell me what type of cabinet the lathe is attached to? I haven't seen any photos of a cabinet that looks like this.  This is the photo of the lathe in my dad's shop waiting for me to come pick it up. 



 I plan on making parts for my CNC conversion for my G0704 and car build. I passed on several grizzly lathes based on my first hand knowledge of the build quality of their products. In fact I am building a new column assembly to completely replace the one supplied with the mill. The first major project I plan to make on the lathe is a 4.5" 3 stage pneumatic draw bar for my CNC conversion. Once I finish the cnc conversion, i'll start on the car that this will be sitting next too in my garage










						My G0704 CNC upgrades and conversion
					

Hello all,  I would like to share my CNC conversion with this site. Over the last 1.5yrs i've been looking at all the different conversion done with Grizzly and Precision Matthews bench top mills. I choose this site to share the build because I enjoy the  atmosphere and all types of projects...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 8, 2019)

that's a steal for texas, congrats!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 9, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 9, 2019)

Ok, I'll say it. 

You Suck!!!!

Nice looking machine, I can't say what the cabinet is but I'd guess it's factory supplied with the machine. Even with it's limitations I'm glad I bought (and fixed up) my Seneca Falls Star 9X5, I'm sure there are some Chinese tools that are just fine but there's no beating that old American iron. I hadn't seen your CNC conversion thread but will now be watching it closely as I move forward with my project.









						Homemade vertical mill/drill CNC project
					

I'm sure some of you have seen my posts in the general section about this project.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/homemade-vertical-mill-drill.77611/page-3#post-664686  But now that I'm ready to start on the controls I figured it would fit better here (mods please let me know if...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Cheers,

John


----------



## WCraig (Jul 9, 2019)

From an asking price of $1,500 to "below $700" in a few minutes?  Yikes.  Sound like in a few more minutes, he would have been paying you to take it AND delivering for free!

And it "came with" hundreds of dollars worth of accessories.

Craig


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jul 9, 2019)

The 4' Heavy 10 Lathes are very rare....


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 9, 2019)

I don't think that is a SB cabinet but no matter, you got a good deal
Enjoy


----------



## brino (Jul 9, 2019)

Yep, you stole it!

If the lathe has a badge with "catalog number" post that. We may be able to look it up in the original catalog and see what stands they offered new.

Congrats.

-brino


----------



## vinnito1 (Jul 9, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> Ok, I'll say it.
> 
> You Suck!!!!
> 
> ...



Someone had to take it, might as well be me   
I hope to do minor repairs and a few upgrades. Depending on time, how well it/me make parts, I may do some sort of restoration. For some reason, I like the look of these lathes when they get a fresh coat of paint and name plates polished up.

I saw your built the other day, if you want to exchange ideas on the conversion process, send me a PM. I already have the G0704  X/Y axis all modeled  up in CAD for linear rails. I have to keep reminding myself I have to do the upgrades in stages.


----------



## vinnito1 (Jul 9, 2019)

brino said:


> Yep, you stole it!
> 
> If the lathe has a badge with "catalog number" post that. We may be able to look it up in the original catalog and see what stands they offered new.
> 
> ...


Brino,

I don't have the serial number stamped on the bed, but I do have a name plate info off the side cover over the headstock gears. Swing of the lathe is 10L, length of bed 4, and catalog no 8187AN. 

Vince


----------



## vinnito1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Well,
I got the lathe home this weekend from my parents. Nothing like driving through Dallas traffic during Friday rush hour to refresh my trailer pulling skills.

Anyways, picking up the lathe from my parents house was uneventful as I had a tractor w/front end loader at my disposal. Unloading required a bit more creativity as I had an engine hoist, 2 furniture dollies and a friend to get the lathe off the trailer and into my garage. Mind you, my friend was a former TCU football player who still powerlifts, and working with him made me feel like I had the strength of a little girl.  When I told him this he laughed and said working with me makes him feel like an ape since he believes engineers(me) are really smart. I didn't have the heart to tell him the truth  .

I've started to clean up the lathe and removed all the surface rust from the surfaces. Here are few pictures of the lathe unloaded into the garage, general condition of the lathe and 1 curious onlooker who likes to turn all the knobs
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 16, 2019)

That's a great score. Taper attachment and all. I would definitely restore that one if it was mine, lol.


----------



## brino (Jul 16, 2019)

Nice!
Perhaps that lathe will get passed-down to him someday.
-brino


----------



## SLK001 (Jul 17, 2019)

Most unusual stand - I've never seen on like that on a SB.  Is the top wood?


----------



## vinnito1 (Jul 17, 2019)

SLK001 said:


> Most unusual stand - I've never seen on like that on a SB.  Is the top wood?


It appears to be a custom built stand and yes the top is wood. Someone spent alot of time putting this together and working out the details for the spindle belt drive system.


----------



## vinnito1 (Jul 22, 2019)

I've been able to put some time taking apart the lathe over the last few days. I'm very pleased on the lack of wear this lathe has.  I measured ~0.0001 of TIR on the ID spindle taper and about .0015" of bed wear. I was surprised to see this lathe had the integral cast bushing and not the brass ones. The bearing surfaces still appeared to have the factory surface finish/ polish. I didn't know heavy 10s came with this type of bushing until looking online



Tonight I took apart the apron to remove the busted hand wheel. I had to do some deconstructive surgery to get it off. Unfortunately I had to cut off the shaft too since it was bent pretty bad. Luckily the apron appears undamaged


----------



## vinnito1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks like this is a  WWII lathe. Knowing this makes the lathe seem a little more valuable to me.

Does anyone know what the AN stamp means......army navy?


----------

